# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA Mr Κρήτη 1986 (26 Oκτωβρίου,Xανιά)

## Polyneikos



----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το παραπάνω αφιέρωμα είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ, Bodybuilding τεύχος Νο 24 - Δεκέμβριος 1986.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

